# Basketball New Year ~ Houston @ Toronto (11/3/2004)(RSN/NBALP @ 8pm est)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Basketball New Year ~ Houston @ Toronto (11/3/2004)(RSN/NBALP @ 7pm est)*

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/rockets/images/rockets_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Houston Vs Toronto <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

<center>Houston rockets Starting Line Up






































<hr>

Toronto Raptors Starting Line up




































</center>

<hr>



</center></Font>

Forget all this pre season trash! Let the season BEGIN!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Aint It Too Early To Make The Topic?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Aint It Too Early To Make The Topic?



naw man this is the big season opener and i hear yao might not be able to play due to injury of his elbow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well if Yao doesnt play we are basically playing the orlando magic of last year minus a few players


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Well if Yao doesnt play we are basically playing the orlando magic of last year minus a few players


if he doesn't play we better win. but you never know with this team


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

If Yao Is Not Playin, Then We're Winnin This Game For Sure.
If Yao Is Playin, We're Dead. Look At Our Centers Man!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha Basketball New Year - I like that.

Just a suggestions Dat, use smaller pics of the players because the guy that plays centre always goes onto the next line.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Haha Basketball New Year - I like that.
> 
> Just a suggestions Dat, use smaller pics of the players because the guy that plays centre always goes onto the next line.


ya some dude didn't like the woods pic but they'll have a new pic of him once the season starts.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Or you can do it like this Thats how i'm doing in Clippers Forum looks Fancy  

<center>*Houston Rockets Starting Line up* 























<center>














</center>

<center>*Toronto Raptors Starting Line up* 























<center>














</center>.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So long as we're all exercising game thread formats, here's an old template I made.

<center>

*The Toronto Raptors Vs. The Detroit Pistons*




*Date: Tuesday, April 13th
Location: The Air Canada Centre, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Tip Off: 7:30 PM
Broadcaster: Rogers SportsNet, UPN 50
Radio: Fan 590, WDFN-AM 1130*


<IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/0/7/7215_6_1.jpg" ALT="PG- Alvin Williams"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/4/14/7154_6_1.jpg" ALT="SG- Jalen Rose"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/11/5/7213_6_1.jpg" ALT="SF- Vince Carter"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/6/0/7208_6_1.jpg" ALT="PF- Donyell Marshall"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/8/16/6391_6_1.jpg" ALT="C- Chris Bosh"</IMG>
<IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/7/13/7170_6_1.jpg" ALT="PG- Chauncey Billups"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/3/10/6334_6_1.jpg" ALT="SG- Rip Hamilton"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/5/5/7298_6_1.jpg" ALT="SF- Tayshaun Prince"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/7/2/7261_6_1.jpg" ALT="PF- Rasheed Wallace"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/12/13/7136_6_1.jpg" ALT="C- Ben Wallace"</IMG>


*Game-Breaker Matchup:*

 
*Chris Bosh vs. Ben Wallace*

</center>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> So long as we're all exercising game thread formats, here's an old template I made.
> 
> <center>
> ...



pretty nice. using the fox sports pics.. looks DOPE!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> So long as we're all exercising game thread formats, here's an old template I made.
> 
> <center>
> ...


Very slick speedy! Where you been hiding this template? I like that one, except change the font where the teams are labeled.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

who else is going to the game?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I really dun understand how Rose is a 2 guard, the guy never was a 2 guard.

pathetic!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I really dun understand how Rose is a 2 guard, the guy never was a 2 guard.
> 
> pathetic!


For real... I don't know why we play Jalen, a SF, at SG and Vince, a SG, at SF.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I really dun understand how Rose is a 2 guard, the guy never was a 2 guard.
> 
> pathetic!





> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> For real... I don't know why we play Jalen, a SF, at SG and Vince, a SG, at SF.


It doesn't make any difference who is listed as a forward and who is listed as a guard. They both play their own style of game and time has shown that they both play exactly the same way no matter what swing position they are slotted at.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Touché.

Let's go Raptors!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Let's go Raptors!


:headbang:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

is Loren Woods actually starting???

if so, :dead:


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Vince said to ESPN.com that he is hopeful to be in the lineup on wed. home opener....this guy is hilarious... if he actually thinks being in court during the day is going to keep him outta the lineup for that evenings game thats insane... this guy should make it a priority to be at his games no matter what... even if he does have court that day


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Your point is, you actually made a thread for this. He is court on Monday, there's no reason not to be back by Wednesday. Its nothing to have sleepless nights over


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> is Loren Woods actually starting???
> 
> if so, :dead:


didn't he start opening day for you guys last year?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Touché.
> 
> Let's go Raptors!


That's right.. damn it's only three days away and i still can't wait..


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

yah i no..after a crazy offseason...that was ohhh so crazy....i really need some NBA action....LETS GO RAPTORS LETS GO.....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yao is going to be hard to stop in this one.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't he start opening day for you guys last year?


Brian Grant started. Loren started 2 games, one when Brain was injured, and one when Caron was injured, in the entire season

Loren Woods is pathetic. If he cant get minutes and sits on the end of the bench on a team with 6-9 Brian Grant starting and no backup center, he doesnt belong in the league. Wang Zhi Zhi got minutes over him a lot of the year after we signed him, and I cosider Wang one of the worst players in the entire league. Loren isnt only a pathetic player, but he is lazy and has a horrific attitude. I cant beleive he is actually starting somewhere this year. He is one of those players that is only in the league still because of his size. And i know he had a good preseason, he had an alright one with us last year, but dont let that fool you. You will see how horrific he is soon enough when he is missing point blank layups and drops every pass that comes his way.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Brian Grant started. Loren started 2 games, one when Brain was injured, and one when Caron was injured, in the entire season
> ...



he had problems with his emotions or some ----. he says now he's changed. dudes 7'2 he's gotta be useful lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Brian Grant started. Loren started 2 games, one when Brain was injured, and one when Caron was injured, in the entire season
> ...


Can't argue with you too much there. The moment that you see an NBA player not being able to hit a jumper right in front of the rim is when you begin to question what he's doing here. That's why I question what Woods is doing with the Raptors, even more what's he doing starting?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: GO RAPS :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Brian Grant started. Loren started 2 games, one when Brain was injured, and one when Caron was injured, in the entire season
> ...


by all accounts, both Sam Mitchell and Rob Babcock knew things about loren from his MIN days and knows what he's getting into by taking a risk in Woods.

but as the preseason went along, both Mitchell and Babcock have commented about how this is the best of what they've seen out of loren in the years they've known him.

take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't argue with you too much there. The moment that you see an NBA player not being able to hit a jumper right in front of the rim is when you begin to question what he's doing here. That's why I question what Woods is doing with the Raptors, even more what's he doing starting?



woods can hit jumpers he has in pre season.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> woods can hit jumpers he has in pre season.


He might have, but the games I've seen, he's missed most of them. Maybe I've been his jinx?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone know if Yao will be playing on Wednesday? I know the media was saying last week that he wouldn't be available for the first couple of games due to an injured elbow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well if he does play at least we know he has a bad elbow and hopefully he wont be much of a problem


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I have heard Houston has decided to start former Michigan star Mo Taylor over former Michigan star Juwan Howard at PF.

And yes Yao will be playing - its slight ligament tear, and he'll wear a sleeve on it. He is scheduled to play tonight in Detroit. Thats tonigt to watch real NBA basketball so excited!!!!!!!!!!!

My Rafer Alston jersey arrived this morning, so happy!!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> My Rafer Alston jersey arrived this morning, so happy!!


can u buy 1 for me and mail it to israel?? lol
if som1 wonna do it i will be happy...very happy    

a friend of mine was at the usa this summer but he said he didnt find 1...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone know what channel games are going to be on tonight? Is it just The Score or are there any other games on?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> can u buy 1 for me and mail it to israel?? lol
> ...


Yeah I went onto the Raptors store website and ordered a personalized one - cost a bit more than a VC one, but you can pick any raptors player you want (or your own name if you want i guess). It was shipped from the USA though so I had to pay US $$ and pay customs charges.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I went onto the Raptors store website and ordered a personalized one - cost a bit more than a VC one, but you can pick any raptors player you want (or your own name if you want i guess). It was shipped from the USA though so I had to pay US $$ and pay customs charges.


yea i know i ordered from footlocker once...all the shipping thing and the custom were more expensive than what i ordered...lol


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

less then 24 hours away damn it's getting close


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't WAIT!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Go Raptors Go!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

haa rockets lose 87-79. i love it! t mac loses...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> haa rockets lose 87-79. i love it! t mac loses...


We'll take out our anger on you guys tomorrow....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Rockets 90
Raptors 85

Tmac 22pts
Yao 11rbs
Tmac 7assts


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>









*GORAPTORSGO!*


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> <center>
> 
> 
> ...


vince looks so sad...hehe
and rafer..very happy


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

YEAH! Its hard to believe that we're going to get to watch some Raptors basketball TONIGHT!

Go Raps!

Raps to win by 7.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

it's the most, wonderful time of the yeeeeeaaaarrrrrr


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

ON a side note- did anyone else laugh at the opening of the game last night with the New Year countdown? Man, was that stupid. Barkley was not impressed. Resolutions for certain players - some were really poor too, about playing harder and such. Great marketing idea - start the season with some of your stars saying they're gonna really try this year (what did they do last year?)


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> ON a side note- did anyone else laugh at the opening of the game last night with the New Year countdown? Man, was that stupid. Barkley was not impressed. Resolutions for certain players - some were really poor too, about playing harder and such. Great marketing idea - start the season with some of your stars saying they're gonna really try this year (what did they do last year?)


i think RJ was only the one who said he's going to 'continue' to work harder...

anyways, it's a nice touch to hype the opening games for their respective franchises, reminding them what was absent for 6 months or so.

anyways, Barkley carrying the wine named "Antoine" :laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bring on the game. Let's see what Mitchell has up his sleeve. Rockets didn't look particularly strong last night but they were up against the defending champs. Hopefully Vince comes out on fire but continues to get his teammates good shots.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

I hope Raps run and gun and tire out Yao... that way they only have to contend with t-mac..


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> I hope Raps run and gun and tire out Yao... that way they only have to contend with t-mac..


They have a serious lack of depth too, if either guy gets into foul trouble they are in trouble. T-mac was not impressive last night, but i'm sure it'll take a while to get used to new team. Charlie Ward as starting PG = Ouch!


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Charlie Ward as starting PG = Ouch!


>.<

haha... Raps should be able to put in 2nd unit that's not far off the starting five in terms of offensive production, and perhaps better in terms of defense...

they should rotate in and out like a hockey game and tire out the Rockets, which lack depth like you say...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Would be nice to see Vince and Bosh get Yao in foul trouble. Speaking of drawing fouls, I really hope Vince has worked on that shot fake. If he can get Jim Jax or Tmac in foul trouble, we'll have a decent shot at winning down the stretch. 

Van Gundy's teams usually do a good job of transition defense but hopefully we can catch them by suprise or exploit our secondary break.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Houston (0-1) at Toronto (0-0) Preview*

TORONTO (Ticker) -- Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming couldn't beat the defending champions on opening night in the NBA. They hope to get their first win together Wednesday when the Houston Rockets visit the Toronto Raptors. 

After making a blockbuster trade in the offseason to acquire McGrady from Orlando, the Rockets fell to the Detroit Pistons, 87-79 on Tuesday. 

McGrady made just 6-of-18 shots and Yao was just 2-of-9 from the field. 

Yao should have better success against the Raptors, who will be rotating rookie Rafael Araujo and Loren Woods - who has played just 38 games each of the last two seasons - at center. 

Raptors coach Sam Mitchell will make his debut. Any success he has could be predicated on the play of All-Star Vince Carter, who asked for a trade in the offseason. 

The teams split two games last season. The Raptors posted a 101-97 double overtime victory at Air Canada Centre on November 16, and the Rockets escaped with a 90-89 win in overtime in Houston on March 24.

http://www.nba.com/games/20041103/HOUTOR/preview.html


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

less then three hours holy **** i can't believe it's this close till our season starts.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

No offense, but anything less than a thrashing of the Raptors would be considered defeat for the Rockets. We may have a new team that hasn't gelled yet, but supposedly we're going to develope into a top 5 team in the West, and thats gotta start tonight. 

Anything less than 20 10 from Yao would be pathetic. A win under 10 points would be considered a loss in my eyes.


Good luck! You will need it...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think it's important to point out that hardly any toronto fans are talking about the fact that the rockets are on the back end of a back-to-back, let alone that they're on the back end of a back-to-back that started in detroit versus the reigning nba champs. 

if the raptors were in the same position, i'd be shocked if many of our fans weren't already anticipating a lazy loss, excused by the reality of the "back-to-back". in general, i think we should check our inferiority complex at the door; if we think playing two nights in a row is enough for *us* to excuse a loss on the back end, we should view houston's position tonight to be no different. if you're from that school of thought, the raptors have a *significant* advantage tonight. it can't be had both ways.

i don't personally think the reality of playing on consecutive nights should excuse _anything_, to be perfectly honest, so i don't really have a problem with most fans NOT talking about it tonight. it's just that it's going to bother me if we somehow see people anticipating a loss on saturday for the same reason. 

we just can't have it both ways. if "back-to-backs" should explain/excuse performance, they should do so TONIGHT for houston. if not, they shouldn't do so on saturday for TORONTO. as fans, i think we should learn to become consistent on this issue all season.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey, Houston played last night, right? So they should be tired and... ah, bugger it. ballocks, you can't expect us to hold other teams to the same standards we hold our own to. We might make excuses for our losses but our wins are the result of triumph, not the poor play of opponents, scheduling, etc..

Feels like it's been half a year since we played a real basketball game in this town.

Does anybody else resent the fact that Sportsnet cuts-out the player introductions? I love it when The Score shows games beginning with _professional_ pre-game followed by player introductions. I really don't care for Chuck and Leo telling me that Vince is starting and whatnot--I already know all that. Let me see the guys come out and get hyped. It makes me more excited about the game, especially if the ACC is going to boo McGrady out of the building as is the tradition.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Does anybody else resent the fact that Sportsnet cuts-out the player introductions? I love it when The Score shows games beginning with _professional_ pre-game followed by player introductions. I really don't care for Chuck and Leo telling me that Vince is starting and whatnot--I already know all that. Let me see the guys come out and get hyped. It makes me more excited about the game, especially if the ACC is going to boo McGrady out of the building as is the tradition.


As far as I am concerned, the less Leo...the better.

I was no very impressed by the rockets lastnight. I'm sure yao and Tmac will get it going eventually but they still look like a newlywed couple.

The real issue, which I'm suprised took so long for everyone to realize, is the lack of depth. There is nobody on that roster that scares me other than yao and tracy. 

The key to this game for the raptors is using their depth. And attacking on the offensive end. Force tmac and yao into foul trouble and the game should be a no brainer.

The problem is we probably have the least aggresive team in the NBA. If we settle for jumpers all night we're done....but I suppose that could be said for the entire season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Let's go boys. Show us SOMETHING.

pregame predictions:

Vince with 24+ points.
Bosh and Marshall combine for 20 rebounds.
Araujo gets over 8 minutes.
Rafer with 7+ assists.

Let's get it on.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Let's go boys. Show us SOMETHING.
> 
> pregame predictions:
> ...


MO.P will step up and put 18 pts from the bench


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

time to see what Sam Mitchell has in store for the team...

Speaking from the Raps point of view, I think you guys should concentrate less on our strengths and more on our weaknesses. You can try to stop Yao and T-Mac, but if they're on their A-game those 2 will be scoring at will. Instead, you should attack our very weak PF position - Bosh and Marshall can easily outplay Mo Taylor and Howard. Also have Skip run circles around Charlie Ward and our PG will be out of commission. 

If the Raps stick to their game plan and Vince comes out in his all-star form you guys should have a chance to win. With that being said... Yao and T-Mac are probably pretty pissed right now and are ready to give u guys a whoopin'.

91-83 Houston


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

President's Choice Raptors Basketball?!?!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i wonna see the game like u guys.....damn...

first basket of the yr...vince...hehe


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uh oh.... I can't believe Loren Woods is actually a half-decent job against Yao. And the rest of the Rockets are not showing that they can get the ball down to Yao any better than Francis...

15-4 Raps


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow I guess all the Raps fans don't post when they're watching the game... everyone's abandoned this forum!

Yao picks up 2nd foul, but should be energized when he comes back in 2nd Q

19-14 Raps


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Wow I guess all the Raps fans don't post when they're watching the game... everyone's abandoned this forum!
> 
> Yao picks up 2nd foul, but should be energized when he comes back in 2nd Q
> ...


Haha that's right. The game is just amazing. Its (finally) nice to see the Raptors play like a real team and scoring 50+ points at the halft. The game's back on so I am off.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

yea I don't tend to post till after the game but the raps do look sharp to many jumpers for my liking though


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Vince is playing too unselfishly, he's gotta try to draw more fouls instead of passing the ball out when he's driving in

The fans are really into the game, good to see


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> yea I don't tend to post till after the game but the raps do look sharp to many jumpers for my liking though


I agree to some extent.

But many of their shots are high percentage...they're doing a good job of taking the best option available.

There has still been the obligatory jacked 3's and ill advised jumpers, but overal they seemed to have improved shot selection.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we lost.... :sigh: 

gotta admit Raps played well though. Skip came out big, Bosh looks great. Houston really needs a better PG...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'am impressed with this style of play like I said in the past very similar to the offense the 96 sonics ran they really broke the rockets down fitness wise espically ming but I do wish they would chill with all those jumpers


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

What's with Araujo getting Darko-like playing time? Oh well, can't complain after a solid win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Boy, that was fun to watch! Imagine having fun watching the Raptors... it's been a long time.

Loren Woods did a great job fronting a lathargic Yao Ming tonight. Tracy McGrady didn't play all that well, either, and Toronto went for the throat as a result.

Bosh is an offensive force. Many free throw attempts, attacking the rim from both sides, beating his man off the dribble, running like a gazelle, hitting outside jumpers--this kid could have a huge season this year. 8/12 shooting tonight with seven trips to the free throw line, including 7 rebounds and a pair of steals. Nice game for the kid from Texas.

Vince needs to break the habit he had last season of driving in order to pass. He drove a few times today with no intention of finishing. I like to see him inviting contact and I LOVE to see him hitting the catch-and-shoot, but he needs to grind his teeth and take the ball right at the rack with relentless tenacity. Still, a steal and a block, and he shot over 50%. Not a bad game by any stretch.

Rafer played like gold tonight. 8 assists on 2 turnovers, 15 points on over 50% shooting, and 7 (count em!) rebounds. Lovely.

Mitchell needs an electrified dog collar to put on Araujo. Every time he strays 15'+ from the rack, he should get a mild zap! Every time he got the ball just short of the arc he looked to shoot. This is something that he will correct in time, but if he wants to get lots of minutes he needs to understand his role on offense--to set big screens, clear the lane for slashers, post-up and clean the glass. If he wants to get variation on his offensive game he needs to use the old mantra "work from the inside out." Once he can hit a 2' jumpshot then he can shoot a 5' shot and so on. Great backdoor pass by Araujo, BTW, very Divac-like.

Anyone notice Jalen going 10/10 from the stripe?

Charlie Ward and Mo Taylor both took more shots than Yao tonight. Somebody tell me how that makes a lick of sense. And don't blame Tracy, 'cause he only took 14 shots tonight total in over 40 minutes. :dead: 

Raps win!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>









*Great Win !!! Bosh play Great !!!.*


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, an offense that actually had some movement off the ball for once. Vince coming off screens is deadly. 

Rafer played great tonite. His defense both, on the ball and help wise was excellent. His ability to penetrate and dish as well as rebound give him quite the all around game. 

Bosh was sizzling. Mixed his offense up, was active on D and showed alot of energy. I was really impressed by his ability to purposely draw fouls. That's a skill usually reserved for great players. 

And of course, there is Woods. I didn't expect anything from the guy and he played great defense on Yao. He also played the pick and roll well. It's nice having mobile bigs with good length. 


Overall a very impressive performance. The team still stood around too much on offense for portions of the game but a vast improvement from last year. The defense looked solid as well. HOPEFULLY, this is a sign of things to come. Consistancy is key.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> No offense, but anything less than a thrashing of the Raptors would be considered defeat for the Rockets. We may have a new team that hasn't gelled yet, but supposedly we're going to develope into a top 5 team in the West, and thats gotta start tonight.
> 
> Anything less than 20 10 from Yao would be pathetic. A win under 10 points would be considered a loss in my eyes.
> ...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Very fun game to watch...I know Houston was on a back to back and Yao wasn't 100% but still was good to see

For the most part the tempo was great, and they really played well with eachother, starting to show signs of actual team chemistry :grinning: 

My biggest concern coming in was on Defense...I thought the Raps played good team D and were quicker on their rotations than I have seen in a long time

:clap: to Sam Mitchell


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

U Know What? That Was Like One Of The Best Games From The Raps, I Have Seen Since 2001 ? Seriously..

Great Game - If They Keep Playin Hard Like That, Then Playoffs For Them !

~~Skip To My Lou All The Way~~


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I heard the game but didnt get to see it, how was Vince's defense


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Bosh impressed me the most tonight he is really coming into his own and his growing more confidence since last year. Alston did well and Woods played with a lot of heart. Carter and Rose did well and the team moved the ball great. 

Where was Mo-Pete? No factor at all in this game.

I still have faith in Aurijo give the rook time.

Looks like the Raptors have finally found there coach with Mitchell I really have a good feeling about him. 

Remember its just one game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> I heard the game but didnt get to see it, how was Vince's defense


Nobody looks good guarding Tracy, but he had a block and a steal and he was active all game. He was very quick and kept a hand in Tracy's face all night. Vince always plays good defence against Tracy, so you can't take too much away from this. But hopefully he will continue the defensive effort. I think Vince could be deadly in a zone defence with his leaping ability and lateral quickness, but we'll have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

also remember that houston played detroit last night, went to china a couple of weeks ago and have had very little time to gel as a team. i'm excited too, but we won our first two last year. that being said, skip looked great and vince and donyell weren't even that big a factor, but we still led the whole way. great game.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimedog</b>!
> also remember that houston played detroit last night, went to china a couple of weeks ago and have had very little time to gel as a team. i'm excited too, but we won our first two last year. that being said, skip looked great and vince and donyell weren't even that big a factor, but we still led the whole way. great game.



get out of here with excuses..


what a game. we got another test friday... the defending champs!


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

i am held speeachless....i dont no what to say...so many things...RAPTORS ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!! and they won...what a game....feels good to be watching them again....LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

> vince and donyell weren't even that big a factor


This Dude Doesnt Know What His Sayin Man, Wake Up
Vince With 16 Points And He Played Nice, So What Are U Sayin? Sure Donyell Didnt Do That Good But U Saw The 3 He Hit. & Rose, I Dont Have To Say Anythin Bout Him He Was Killin It.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Boy, that was fun to watch! Imagine having fun watching the Raptors... it's been a long time.
> 
> Loren Woods did a great job fronting a lathargic Yao Ming tonight. Tracy McGrady didn't play all that well, either, and Toronto went for the throat as a result.
> ...


Love to hear that Vince Carter still have the legs to make the catch and shooot. But did he get up as high as few years back, or like last year only?

Good save for Vince Legs so Carter would score 40+ tomorrow nite aginst Prince. 

I really wish Vince can send a message tomorrow to the world that I can score better than Kobe and T-mac when I wanted to!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What a sweet win. Man i get fired up watching the raps sometimes. 

Vince didn't look to score (shoot) as much as I'd thought but he played very well. Was funny to hear that Mitchell said to use the pump fake and Carter started sending guys flying. Like everyone, I want to see him look to finish around the basket rather than pass but it is only game one. Defense wasn't bad. He really likes that runner these days and I'm all for it. One of the best catch and shoot players in the game today.

Jalen looked good. Doesn't get so much love these days trying to draw the foul though. 

Praise the basketball gods that we have a point guard again. Rafer is going to be huge for us this season. Looks like Palacio is the backup for the time being.

Big ups to Woods. Held his own against one of the best centers in the league. Showed some fire at times and some smarts guarding the post and making that nifty dish off to Bosh coming down the lane.

Bosh is awesome. Detroit missed out on this guy bigtime in the draft. I predicted big things from him during the offseason and this game is only a sign of things to come. SO good drawing the foul and so much better going right than last season. His jumper is looking a lot better too. 

Araujo looked a little lost at times but that's to be expected. He moves well and although I don't really like him shooting from distance, he's got great form.

Marshall didn't look great but had to guard Yao at times. His shooting will come around. I'm afraid his trade value will drop as the season goes on. 

Very entertaining and that was against a Van Gundy team.

So begins the Raptor's new quest for the playoffs. Wake up Canada and take a look. 

Just wanted to thank everyone for all their hard work this offseason:grinning: Now get posting!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Looks like Jalen had a pretty good game, at least looking at the box score.

How'd he look out there?
I don't get to see any Raptors game in these parts.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> What a sweet win. Man i get fired up watching the raps sometimes.
> 
> Vince didn't look to score (shoot) as much as I'd thought but he played very well. Was funny to hear that Mitchell said to use the pump fake and Carter started sending guys flying. Like everyone, I want to see him look to finish around the basket rather than pass but it is only game one. Defense wasn't bad. He really likes that runner these days and I'm all for it. One of the best catch and shoot players in the game today.
> ...


It's pathetic to take the 4th coach of the Raps Vince has been here to tell him to use pump fakes.


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Was funny to hear that Mitchell said to use the pump fake and Carter started sending guys flying.


AHahaha! did that really happen? So Vince is finally throwing in some fakes? He'd be so much more effective if he did. That's a huge part of Kobe's game. It's such an easy way to draw fouls too.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *JRose5 !*
> Looks like Jalen had a pretty good game, at least looking at the box score.How'd he look out there?
> I don't get to see any Raptors game in these parts.


He looks a lot more comfortable out there now that he doesn't have to play the point and really handle the ball as much...he's a scorer and much better at the 2/3 anyway


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> Looks like Jalen had a pretty good game, at least looking at the box score.
> 
> ...


He played a lot of the game in the low post, and mid post. Also had some really nice passes to set up Loren Woods twice. He looks like he will flourish as a secondary ballhandler, with Rafer out there too. Most of the points were at the foul line.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Rafer and Bosh were great tonight.

Rose was used perfectly in the low to mid post and getting to the line.

Loren Woods proved many of us wrong about his toughness. He fought hard tonight. Great job.

Vince had a very ordinary stat line. I am sure there were at least 40 players in the league who had better stats last night. But he played well on both ends. On many nights that will be enough. No complaints other than the usual about not driving to score. No FTAs until the intentional fouling at the end. I didn't think he was going to get up after that one play when he ran into Yao on the fast break. Took him a while but he did get up.

MoP? Invisible.

Marshall - did not work well at the 5 tonight. As soon as he came into the game for Woods our interior D got busted wide open. Even Weatherspoon looked great against Marshall and Bosh. I just don't see that combo working well for us. 

Araujo played well in his limited action. Don't understand why Mitchell didn't leave him longer. Wasn't hurting us at all.

Bonner- looked solid

Palacio - how he won the backup job I have no clue. But he played OK tonight.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)




----------

